# ReiNX 2.4 released



## 8BitWonder (Jun 21, 2019)

Nice!
Glad to see 8.1.0 support for all solutions this quickly.
Also nice to see they're looking at emummc support, I'm sure several users will make good use of that.


----------



## Agahniim (Jun 21, 2019)

thank you devs


----------



## DbGt (Jun 21, 2019)

Does reinx have any advantages / features over atmos and sx?  I really dont know anything about this cfw


----------



## 8BitWonder (Jun 21, 2019)

DbGt said:


> Does reinx have any advantages / features over atmos and sx?  I really dont know anything about this cfw


Unlike Atmosphere it includes patches needed for NSP installation.
Unlike SX OS it allows for loading custom sysmodules.
(E.g. sys-clk, sys-ftpd etc.)


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 21, 2019)

Great!
Bring EmuMMC compatibility ASAP, please!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm happy ReiNX is updating too!
ReiNX was my first Switch CFW... i love it, bit i love more Atmosphere... sorry ReiNX, i have failed you.


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 21, 2019)

well i have an issue homebrew menu doesnt load for some reason

i booted in to reinx and i have the hbl on the root but it doesnt open


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jun 21, 2019)

Coding the changes or pulling ams repo?


----------



## Meepers55 (Jun 21, 2019)

DbGt said:


> Does reinx have any advantages / features over atmos and sx?  I really dont know anything about this cfw


Basically nothing. I'd say DeltaLaunch, but it seems like XorTroll has an alternative to it in the works. If anything, it's pretty much on equal footing with other the CFWs.


----------



## wolfsstolz (Jun 21, 2019)

For me the best and the fastes! Thanks for your work. Why not make a cupe of tee paypal acount ?! So all peoples can spend you from 0.50€-max for your work


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 21, 2019)

Xandroz said:


> well i have an issue homebrew menu doesnt load for some reason
> 
> i booted in to reinx and i have the hbl on the root but it doesnt open



Hold R while opening the album to access HBL


----------



## Xandroz (Jun 21, 2019)

i swear i am doing this nothing happens
i used to do this in kosmos.
let me re copy everything and try


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 21, 2019)

Xandroz said:


> i swear i am doing this nothing happens
> i used to do this in kosmos.
> let me re copy everything and try



I'll send you a working build. Give me a sec


----------



## noneedf0raname (Jun 21, 2019)

Xandroz said:


> i swear i am doing this nothing happens
> i used to do this in kosmos.
> let me re copy everything and try



I had the same issue, but then I noticed that my hbl.nsp file got deleted.  This is what you need to have.

hbmenu.nro must be in your root directory of you SD card
hbl.nsp must be in the ReiNX folder

The most recent 2.4 release doesn't seem to have the hbl.nsp file in the ReiNX folder so you can just use one from a previous version.  You should now be able to open the album while holding "R" to get to the homebrew menu.


----------



## JoshN (Jun 21, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> I'll send you a working build. Give me a sec



Can I get a copy of that as well? Homebrew menu is not loading for me =(


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 21, 2019)

JoshN said:


> Can I get a copy of that as well? Homebrew menu is not loading for me =(





noneedf0raname said:


> I had the same issue, but then I noticed that my hbl.nsp file got deleted.  This is what you need to have.
> 
> hbmenu.nro must be in your root directory of you SD card
> hbl.nsp must be in the ReiNX folder
> ...




ReiNX 2.4 with hbmenu included.

Download: Link

*KNOWN BUG:* Shows version string as 0.0


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 21, 2019)

Oh, I kinda forgot this thing exists, lol


----------



## EliseZeroTwo (Jun 21, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Coding the changes or pulling ams repo?



Maybe check for yourself if you can.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I want to use atmosphere and ReiNX but I cannot because they share the same sept folder. I got lost so I keep atmosphere instead.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Jun 22, 2019)

DbGt said:


> Does reinx have any advantages / features over atmos and sx?  I really dont know anything about this cfw


es patches and a custom homemenu


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 22, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I want to use atmosphere and ReiNX but I cannot because they share the same sept folder. I got lost so I keep atmosphere instead.



You can use a modified hekate to dual boot


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 22, 2019)

I find it funny how a bunch of monkeys at xecuter can get the key for 8.0
yet the reinx devs cant 
lol


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 22, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> I find it funny how a bunch of monkeys at xecuter can get the key for 8.0
> yet the reinx devs cant
> lol



Can't or Won't? 

There is a big difference lol

Shortly after sept was introduced there was talk about xoring the key so we could boot without sept.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Can't or Won't?
> 
> There is a big difference lol
> 
> Shortly after sept was introduced there was talk about xoring the key so we could boot without sept.


TX's devs are a bunch of copy and paste code monkeys
I just find it amusing how they get the key


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 22, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> TX's devs are a bunch of copy and paste code monkeys
> I just find it amusing how they get the key



By glitching the security engine instead of actually hacking the tsec? 

Code leftovers reveal that a glitching attack against the Security Engine was used to extract the new master key (also works for the TSEC root key), instead of an actual TSEC hack.— Mike Heskin (@hexkyz) June 20, 2019


Rei and Scires agreed to use sept ergo the keys required to boot are done automatically


----------



## Meepers55 (Jun 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> By glitching the security engine instead of actually hacking the tsec?
> 
> https://twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1141801464429285376
> 
> Rei and Scires agreed to use sept ergo the keys required to boot are done automatically


They still did it. The method isn't all that relevant when it's the fact that they actually did it that people find comical. No one really expected it so soon, which is what makes it funny.


----------



## Killchriss (Jun 22, 2019)

So since I’ve updated to this on my switch running 8.1.0 . Everytime I push down on the power button it fully turns off my switch and then I gotta go back and load the payload . Is anyone having this issues ?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 22, 2019)

Killchriss said:


> So since I’ve updated to this on my switch running 8.1.0 . Everytime I push down on the power button it fully turns off my switch and then I gotta go back and load the payload . Is anyone having this issues ?



sounds like you are missing warmboot. use the relase i posted a few posts back


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 22, 2019)

Should I update my Switch to 8.1.0 before installing this? I'm still on Switch 5.1.0 and Rei 2.0.


----------



## Moraduke (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm still having the issue where pressing the power button shuts the system down completely so I have to use the payload or boot it back into OFW even with the fix. I already updated to 8.1.0 before loading reiNX 2.4 for the first time.

I just overwrote all of the files included in the release on my SD card. Am I missing something?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 22, 2019)

Pluupy said:


> Should I update my Switch to 8.1.0 before installing this? I'm still on Switch 5.1.0 and Rei 2.0.


update reinx before updating firm  



Moraduke said:


> I'm still having the issue where pressing the power button shuts the system down completely so I have to use the payload or boot it back into OFW even with the fix. I already updated to 8.1.0 before loading reiNX 2.4 for the first time.
> 
> I just overwrote all of the files included in the release on my SD card. Am I missing something?


did you use the release I posted in this thread?


----------



## Moraduke (Jun 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> did you use the release I posted in this thread?



Yes.

Edit: So I'm dumb and missed the suggestion in the OP to try deleting all of the reiNX files off of the SD card and copying over the new files as a "fresh" install. That did the trick. Sleep mode is working normally again.


----------



## hippy dave (Jun 22, 2019)

EliseZeroTwo said:


> Maybe check for yourself if you can.


So, both.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> You can use a modified hekate to dual boot



Oh yeah.. I forgot about Hekate, lol! Thanks!


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 23, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Oh yeah.. I forgot about Hekate, lol! Thanks!




XD


----------



## dnetbandit (Jun 23, 2019)

Here is a question that i'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask..  Is there a way of running both ReiNX and atmosphere on the same switch considering both use their own SEPT folder??  

I noticed that the sept folder is specific to each CFW.. so when you add the SEPT folder that comes with ReiNX, regardless of choosing atmosphere or ReiNX, you load the ReiNX software..


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 23, 2019)

dnetbandit said:


> Here is a question that i'm not sure if this is the appropriate place to ask..  Is there a way of running both ReiNX and atmosphere on the same switch considering both use their own SEPT folder??
> 
> I noticed that the sept folder is specific to each CFW.. so when you add the SEPT folder that comes with ReiNX, regardless of choosing atmosphere or ReiNX, you load the ReiNX software..



Use hekate to switch either.


----------



## dnetbandit (Jun 23, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Use hekate to switch either.


Yes i get that.. i load hekate and use it to load the CFW.. but the problem lies with the SEPT folder that both Atmosphere and ReiNX have..  you can't have them both on your switch, one overwrites the other..  and their belong to their independent CFW..  so you can't use the SEPT folder of one with the other because they will load only that specific CFW..

D.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 23, 2019)

dnetbandit said:


> Yes i get that.. i load hekate and use it to load the CFW.. but the problem lies with the SEPT folder that both Atmosphere and ReiNX have..  you can't have them both on your switch, one overwrites the other..  and their belong to their independent CFW..  so you can't use the SEPT folder of one with the other because they will load only that specific CFW..
> 
> D.



You need to use a custom hekate that boots whichever required such as this one


----------



## dnetbandit (Jun 23, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> You need to use a custom hekate that boots whichever required such as this one


can you please elaborate on this??  How does this solve loading the sept file for both onto your memory card??  I have googled and looked this up to see if there is a way, but it seems that since the initiation of the SEPT file, there has been no topic on this matter..

D.


----------



## Reisyukaku (Jun 23, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> They still did it. The method isn't all that relevant when it's the fact that they actually did it that people find comical. No one really expected it so soon, which is what makes it funny.





Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> TX's devs are a bunch of copy and paste code monkeys
> I just find it amusing how they get the key


Ive released a paper outlining part of the tsec exploit chain. I can do it but its not worth my time. Stop bitching over stupid shit. I agree to use scrotum's shit. since it saved me time. Plus SX asked me and elise for help.


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 24, 2019)

Reisyukaku said:


> Ive released a paper outlining part of the tsec exploit chain. I can do it but its not worth my time. Stop bitching over stupid shit. I agree to use *scrotum's* shit. since it saved me time. Plus SX asked me and elise for help.


This has to be a typo...
Is it? Please tell me there's someone going by that alias.


----------



## natanqb (Jun 24, 2019)

*KNOWN BUG:* Shows version string as 0.0[/QUOTE]

So if mine is showing version 0.0 does it mean that the installation was successuful?
Can i update the switch firmware if i got version Reinx version 0.0 showing?


----------



## Reisyukaku (Jun 24, 2019)

natanqb said:


> *KNOWN BUG:* Shows version string as 0.0



So if mine is showing version 0.0 does it mean that the installation was successuful?
Can i update the switch firmware if i got version Reinx version 0.0 showing?[/QUOTE]
thats not a bug. thats what happens if you compile modules alone.


----------



## natanqb (Jun 24, 2019)

Reisyukaku said:


> So if mine is showing version 0.0 does it mean that the installation was successuful?
> Can i update the switch firmware if i got version Reinx version 0.0 showing?


thats not a bug. thats what happens if you compile modules alone.[/QUOTE]
And how do i correct that?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 24, 2019)

Reisyukaku said:


> So if mine is showing version 0.0 does it mean that the installation was successuful?
> Can i update the switch firmware if i got version Reinx version 0.0 showing?


thats not a bug. thats what happens if you compile modules alone.[/QUOTE]

I dunno about that Rei, I got the latest git source and compiled it all using the master and it still showed ver 0 for me so I don't know what happened there



dnetbandit said:


> can you please elaborate on this??  How does this solve loading the sept file for both onto your memory card??  I have googled and looked this up to see if there is a way, but it seems that since the initiation of the SEPT file, there has been no topic on this matter..
> 
> D.



You need to compile the version I linked, I suggest you message the person who did the port (designgears) on github if you need help


----------



## KnightRiderX420 (Jun 24, 2019)

one thing i think needs to be said is atmosphere and reinx conflict with each other. at least they do for me if i install one the other fails to load it gets stuck on that one. even if i use the correct payload... i think i read or saw a video about this. its the sept folder. any fix so they can coincide with 1 another happily?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 24, 2019)

KnightRiderX420 said:


> one thing i think needs to be said is atmosphere and reinx conflict with each other. at least they do for me if i install one the other fails to load it gets stuck on that one. even if i use the correct payload... i think i read or saw a video about this. its the sept folder. any fix so they can coincide with 1 another happily?



See a few comments back where I linked to a custom version of hekate that allowed loading of sept to dual boot


----------



## Meepers55 (Jun 24, 2019)

Reisyukaku said:


> Ive released a paper outlining part of the tsec exploit chain. I can do it but its not worth my time. Stop bitching over stupid shit. I agree to use scrotum's shit. since it saved me time. Plus SX asked me and elise for help.


No one's really "bitching" over it. We were just stating how it's funny that SX did it first. If anyone's "bitching", I'd say it's you.


----------



## natanqb (Jun 25, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> ReiNX 2.4 with hbmenu included.
> 
> Download: Link
> 
> *KNOWN BUG:* Shows version string as 0.0


I used your files and hbl.nsp is on the reinx folder, but homebrew menu stopped working.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



natanqb said:


> I used your files and hbl.nsp is on the reinx folder, but homebrew menu stopped working.


Sorry it is working, i was doing something wrong.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 26, 2019)

natanqb said:


> I used your files and hbl.nsp is on the reinx folder, but homebrew menu stopped working.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



XD


----------



## jigglypufffame (Jun 27, 2019)

Just want to make dev aware it boots into black screen on 6.2 fw for latest reinx 2.4

edit: nvm i noticed 6.2 is not supported for latest reinx


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 27, 2019)

jigglypufffame said:


> Just want to make dev aware it boots into black screen on 6.2 fw for latest reinx 2.4
> 
> edit: nvm i noticed 6.2 is not supported for latest reinx



Wat? :Thonk: that shouldn't matter..... 

edit: this is the first i've heard of this


----------



## jigglypufffame (Jun 27, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Wat? :Thonk: that shouldn't matter.....
> 
> edit: this is the first i've heard of this



Yea when I looked at the different versions on their site the last reinx to support 6.2 is reinx 2.2. However I have a new problem, after updating from 6.2 ofw to 8.1 and installing reinx 2.4 retro arch crashes and some games won't load as well as tinfoil not being able to install any games even the ones I have previously installed before, it keeps saying the nsp files are corrupted. So I'm stuck again

Edit: just switched to atmosphere and updated gold leaf so nsp can now install but haven't tested updated gold leaf on reinx, so could be the cause as to why they were getting error although I thought tinfoil auto updates with reinx, anyway now I'm trying to fix retroarch as even on atmosphere it still crashes, will update if I solve it

update: OK I just redownloaded retroarch and combined it with the one already on SD card and is now working properly. Seems making a jump from such a lower FW broke a lot of code after updating


----------



## Nasby321 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello, I have been using both Atmosphere and ReiNX  for a while. Recently with the newest release of Atmosphere and ReiNX its trying to boot both at the same time. I will try to launch into Atmosphere using fusee-primary.bin, it will load the atmosphere boot screen then once its loaded it will load ReiNX boot screen, overriding Atmosphere. Then it will load to switch home screen, and I check system info and it says ReiNX 0.0, but album homebrew menu won't open and any installed NSPs/XCI aren't there. I updated all my keys and patches. 

Now if I try to load ReiNX with reinx.bin it will load up ReiNX first, then will boot Atmoshpere. This causes my switch to power off. Then I tried using komos and hekate to load the bins off my sd card. Booting into atmosphere from here causes my switch to power off. Trying to boot into Reinx boots though nothing works.


----------



## Nasby321 (Jun 28, 2019)

Never mind I figured out what was wrong. I forgot to update my sept folders and my dual bootloader. Can't believe I forgot an important step. Feel like an idiot.


----------



## natanqb (Jun 28, 2019)

Can someone please confirm me if the Reinx 0.0 showing is a bug?


----------



## Nasby321 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm not too sure. I got atmosphere to work, but ReiNX shows 0.0 for me and I can't load the homebrew menu. So I have no idea if I did something wrong again or its not working correctly with switch update 8.1.


----------



## natanqb (Jun 28, 2019)

Nasby321 said:


> I'm not too sure. I got atmosphere to work, but ReiNX shows 0.0 for me and I can't load the homebrew menu. So I have no idea if I did something wrong again or its not working correctly with switch update 8.1.


I didn't try atmosphere, but reinx is working and HB menu too, but i still didn't update my firmware cuz im worried.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 29, 2019)

natanqb said:


> Can someone please confirm me if the Reinx 0.0 showing is a bug?



Yes, this is a known bug.



Nasby321 said:


> I'm not too sure. I got atmosphere to work, but ReiNX shows 0.0 for me and I can't load the homebrew menu. So I have no idea if I did something wrong again or its not working correctly with switch update 8.1.



With the new release you need to hold R when opening the homebrew menu. If that still won't work and you are on 8.1 use the 2.4 release I've linked in this thread


----------



## Nasby321 (Jun 29, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> With the new release you need to hold R when opening the homebrew menu. If that still won't work and you are on 8.1 use the 2.4 release I've linked in this thread



Its the same button for Atmosphere. Every time I have used ReiNX the homebrew menu was always hit or miss in working for me.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Jun 29, 2019)

Nasby321 said:


> Its the same button for Atmosphere. Every time I have used ReiNX the homebrew menu was always hit or miss in working for me.



Did you do a clean install of the ReiNX files?


----------



## natanqb (Jun 29, 2019)

So if its showing reinx 0.0 im safe to update my firmware, this is the first time i am gonna update my firmware after hacking, how do i do this?


----------



## jigglypufffame (Jun 30, 2019)

natanqb said:


> So if its showing reinx 0.0 im safe to update my firmware, this is the first time i am gonna update my firmware after hacking, how do i do this?




Yes it is good to go but make sure you use choij to update in homebrew menu. It's safest method and easy, you can update to 8.1. Depending on the fw you are on before updating make sure all your home brew apps are updated after fw update finishes and if you used any tricks to play high firmware games on lower firmware updating may break the game and have to be reinstalled but it's not too difficult to do as well as all your saves will remain even if nsp does go corrupt


----------



## lukechamber (Jul 6, 2019)

Hello everyone..
I want to ask..i have update my reinx to 2.4 and success..
But when i opened album..the homebrew menu does not appear...i cannot install nsp files...
I read on reinx sites,its because my micro sd card is in exFAT32?
How to re enable homebrew menu again?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lukechamber said:


> Hello everyone..
> I want to ask..i have update my reinx to 2.4 and success..
> But when i opened album..the homebrew menu does not appear...i cannot install nsp files...
> I read on reinx sites,its because my micro sd card is in exFAT32?
> How to re enable homebrew menu again?


Oh sorry i forgot to hold press R button...hahaha...


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jul 6, 2019)

lukechamber said:


> Hello everyone..
> I want to ask..i have update my reinx to 2.4 and success..
> But when i opened album..the homebrew menu does not appear...i cannot install nsp files...
> I read on reinx sites,its because my micro sd card is in exFAT32?
> ...


Your microSD... is in exFAT32? Erm.... do you mean exFAT or FAT32? lol.


----------



## cowkiller04 (Sep 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Did you do a clean install of the ReiNX files?



Please help.. I copied the files and folders. But in checking the system it says my version is still 7.1 and Reinx (0.0) what did I do wrong? is there an "install" part I am missing? Cause I just copied the files like everyone said


----------



## cowkiller04 (Sep 18, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Did you do a clean install of the ReiNX files?


I copied all the files but version is still 7.0.1


----------



## Adran_Marit (Sep 18, 2019)

cowkiller04 said:


> Please help.. I copied the files and folders. But in checking the system it says my version is still 7.1 and Reinx (0.0) what did I do wrong? is there an "install" part I am missing? Cause I just copied the files like everyone said





cowkiller04 said:


> I copied all the files but version is still 7.0.1



Depending on where you got the release 2.4 is bugged and says 0.0

To update to to 8.1 you choidujourNX and the firmware files. Ask in the discord for more help


----------

